# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Какой для тебя будет финишная прямая

## Irene

Тест

Мой результат: "Жизнь — это боль... Однажды бритва войдет в запястье слишком глубоко"  :Wink:

----------


## Enot

Тоже самое  :Cool:

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

Тут помоему у нас у всех одно и тоже получится! =))

----------


## Дима_

Жизнь - это череда черных и белых полос, порой они смешиваются в одно серое, и радости не всегда можно заметить. 100% сладкой жизни ни у кого нет, поэтому мне лично на душе спокойнее - у всех проблемы!

----------


## pan

> Тут помоему у нас у всех одно и тоже получится! =))


 нет

----------


## Asarigan

В некрологе напишут: умер от старости...Вы умрете в 90 лет, в окружении большой толпы детей, внуков и правнуков. Ваш портрет будет висеть в гостинной и все будут вспоминать милого, доброго старичка/старушку.

Многие тесты этого сайта сделаны как-то криво, этот не исключение.

----------


## [email protected]

Жизнь — это боль... Однажды бритва войдет в запястье слишком глубоко...

----------


## товарищ мышъ

Я не думаю что для меня всё будет не так просто ибо умиреть нужно тяжело и достойно прихватив с собой побольше мразей испортивших этот мир.Я мечтал-бы о смерти такого типа: залезть на крышу здания рядом с каким-либо чиновничьим учреждением или офисом крупной корпорацие с винтовкой в руках и покарать эту мразь, а последний патрон оставить для себя.

----------


## Дима_

А может быть финишная прямая все таки от нас зависит, и судьба не предрешена?:

----------


## смертник

"Вы умрете в 90 лет, в окружении большой толпы детей, внуков и правнуков. Ваш портрет будет висеть в гостинной и все будут вспоминать милого, доброго старичка/старушку."

----------


## Дима_

Ну это как повезет! Вот я завтра пойду в институт, и переходя дорогу один авто в другого врежется, его машину отбросит на меня и я умру, хотя я шел на зеленый! Или на меня нападут 3 гопника, всадят в меня ножи и я умру. Или собака загрызет. Или мясом отравлюсь. И умру я в 25 лет. А вы про 90...

----------


## Мистика

В некрологе напишут: свернул шею...
image Live Fast Die Young! По крайней мере за 25 лет вы испытаете гораздо больше, чем другие за 90.

Еще подтверждение слов моего окружения о том, что я своей смертью не помру)))

----------


## Dalia

> В некрологе напишут: умер от старости...Вы умрете в 90 лет, в окружении большой толпы детей, внуков и правнуков. Ваш портрет будет висеть в гостинной и все будут вспоминать милого, доброго старичка/старушку.
> 
> Многие тесты этого сайта сделаны как-то криво, этот не исключение.


 Согласна. Дребедень.

----------


## flower_girl

Жизнь — это боль... Однажды бритва войдет в запястье слишком глубоко...

----------


## Lillu

Жизнь — это боль... Однажды бритва войдет в запястье слишком глубоко...
Как то на другое я и не рассчитывала

----------


## Baalberith

За что, этот тест он не знает меня за что он так со мной рушит все мои надежды и мечты, рушит всё то прекрасное к чему я стремлюсь всю свою жизнь. Почему он так жесток со мной

Вы умрете в 90 лет, в окружении большой толпы детей, внуков и правнуков. Ваш портрет будет висеть в гостинной и все будут вспоминать милого, доброго старичка

----------


## Танюха

Жизнь — это боль... Однажды бритва войдет в запястье слишком глубоко...
И сердце мое не будет больше биться....

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Жизнь — это боль... Однажды бритва войдет в запястье слишком глубоко...
> И сердце мое не будет больше биться....


 Звучит так успокаивающе, как мурлыканье кота, так легко, сладко...

----------


## Римма

В некрологе напишут: умер от старости...Вы умрете в 90 лет, в окружении большой толпы детей, внуков и правнуков. Ваш портрет будет висеть в гостинной и все будут вспоминать милого, доброго старичка/старушку.

Хммм....)) 90 наверное перебор, хватило бы и 70ти))) наверное)))

----------


## Kinya

В некрологе напишут: застрелян... Из мафии не уходят. Криминалы не умирают собственной смертью…
мда)

----------


## Princess...

В некрологе напишут: вскрыл вены...
imageЖизнь — это боль… Однажды бритва войдет в запястье слишком глубоко…

----------


## Sinara

В НЕКРОЛОГЕ НАПИШУТ: ЗАСТРЕЛЯН... Из мафии не уходят. Криминалы не умирают собственной смертью…
хе... не ожидала О_о

----------


## Silesta

Жизнь — это боль… Однажды бритва войдет в запястье слишком глубоко…

----------


## Энтерколит

В некрологе напишут: умер от алкоголизма...
Печень взорвалась, размазав вас по квартире… шучу, конечно… Но при вскрытии от нее все равно мало что осталось…

----------


## KngOlga

В НЕКРОЛОГЕ НАПИШУТ: УМЕР ОТ АЛКОГОЛИЗМА...
Печень взорвалась, размазав вас по квартире… шучу, конечно… Но при вскрытии от нее все равно мало что осталось…
эх сплошные алкоголики, хоть бы один сиганул в пропасть!

----------


## Another

Чет глянул я этот тест.... Бред какой-то. На некоторые вопросы не поймешь че и ответить то. Иногда ничего и выбрать нельзя. Короче: В некрологе напишут: свернул шею...
А ведь в этом чую есть доля правды.... пока я обходился ушибами, синяками, небольшими ранами, мозолями и растяжениями мышц.... но что будет дальше? Страшно представлять....

----------


## DESPAIR

> Тут помоему у нас у всех одно и тоже получится! =))


 В точку, "Я_смысл_жизни" ты прав.
Каждый из может мечтать, дышать, жить зная, что его ждет ... Черт хорошая философия  :Smile:

----------


## DESPAIR

Жизнь — это боль… Однажды бритва войдет в запястье слишком глубоко…

----------


## Einsamewolf

Жизнь - это боль... Однажды петля затянется на моей шее в последний раз... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Жизнь - это боль... Однажды петля затянется на моей шее в последний раз...


 как пройти тест?

----------

